# 260AI for sale



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

*260 Ackley Improved Pics added*

I want to build another barrel burner so for sale is:

260 Ackley Improved
Savage 110 trued chambered in 260 AI pre accutrigger
24" Chick Donnelly chrome moly barrel 9 twist throated for 140's
Cerakoted in OD Green/Gray
Pillar bedded in Boyd Forest Camo blind mag

Chambered by Curt Custom Guns in Sutherlin, OR
Chambered with aftermarket recoil lug no barrel nut.

Also comes with 98 pieces of Lapua Brass, 30 or so still need to be fireformed that are loaded with fireforming load also 2 die Redding full length die set.

Approx 100 rounds down the tube.

$700.00 includes rifle, brass, and dies

Stock has a few scratches towards the recoil pad.

I am confident someone can have a working load at 1/2 moa or better with this rifle.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What a cool gun.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Reduced to $700. Cant build this gun and components for that.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that a Huskemaw scope that you had on that? Can I put that gun on Layaway? Such a pretty gun and it is the perfect caliber. I keep sneaking guns into my cabinet under my wifes nose... She is throwing red flags all over the place. You got my wheels turning on this one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Doug,
How about I pick this gem up while I'm in Oregon next week, and you can talk me out of it after I have some fun with it?:-?-------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa... maybe I am reading into things wrong here... But from my side of the computer this is what I understand from your last post.... 

1. You are going to pick it up for me.
2. You intend to complete the fire forming on the 30+/- rounds that need it. 
3. You are going to work up a load for this cartridge while in your possession? 

You can call me Sloppy 2nd Susan or even Thirsty Thirds Thurston. 

My limited imagination cannot conceive of a better scenario than to develop a 260 AI customized by a gunsmith only to have it cared for by you and loads developed in the process. I am usually a glass half empty kinda guy but this scenario has me backed up in a corner where there is no reason I should not be looking forward to clearing out another slot in my gun cabinet.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Easter!
Sorry, I have been working. 
That scope is an inexpensive Sightron that is not included, buddy let me borrow it. I would certainly like to see one of these nice folks have the rifle. I will be straight up on what I have seen it do and not do during initial load development. I do feel this gun is capable of at or under 1/2 moa. Well I have seen a 1/2 moa group shot at 300 and 100 yards but do not have the time to ensure consistence and scope validation.
I am not going to make it out to be something it is not. I am sure SS with the time can get the bugs out and have a happy final load. I will throw in some reloading components too (bullets, primers, powder).
Thanks, guys.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Back up with pics.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If I wasn't doing a gun right now I'd pick that one up but I have parts out that I still need to pay for. 
TTT


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Sold.


----------

